# FFL Transfer Fee



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

What should I expect to pay as an FFL transfer fee?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

$25 +-.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

$25 would be the standard


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i don't know where you are located but al's sporting goods in cache valley only charges $18. I've used them 4 different times now.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Jmgardner said:


> i don't know where you are located but al's sporting goods in cache valley only charges $18. I've used them 4 different times now.


I live in northern Davis County but work in Salt Lake so I'd prefer somewhere not too far out of the way.
I checked out Cal-Ranch and they charge $30 but they are very conveniently located near my work. 
I was going to check out Sierra Guns because they are not far from my house but their website says they have closed their doors. Too bad.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can go to Shotgun News web site and put in your zip code and it will pull up FFL holders and the prices that they charge in your area.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

http://fflgundealers.net/ has a good list too but not all of the FFL dealers do transfers. Some post their prices on that site as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I always thought it would be nice to have a sticky FFL thread here with locations and prices... what say the mods?


-DallanC


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I pay 15 through a local dealer here in ogden.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Bullseye Guns & Supplies LLC in West Point, website says $10.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Jmgardner said:


> i don't know where you are located but al's sporting goods in cache valley only charges $18. I've used them 4 different times now.


 Al's charged me $40 last time I went through them, then kept telling me that my gun hadn't come in yet even though the tracking number the seller gave me said it had arrived 10 days earlier. They finally found it, but I have since found another FFL to go through.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cabela's charges 30


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies--$25


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

south ogden 15.00


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i pay $15 for the first firearm and $5 for each additional firearm. that's at sandy shooters supply.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I pay around $16.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi & Mike's pawn in Midvale charges $10. Good honest guys!


----------

